# Is GuardX worth the money?



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

As above please guys - My girlfriend has just bought herself a nice Citroen C2 Loeb in Black, and the sales man was promoting the guardX sealant. however, I said that she'd be better off to pend the £350 on paying one of you guys to professionally valet it and wax seal it? There are some swirls on the car already which i'd want corrected prior to them being sealed in so to speak, and I don't have full confidence in the valeters that the dealers use as they are just paying immigrants pennies to do the work!

What do we think, and if there are any good detailers in the watford/hemel area please pm me with some quotes to do a full detail and paint correction session on it! (within £100 or so)

Thanks! :buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

get a pro to sort it properly instead, see here for the supporters list and for someone in your area  a Pro would need to see the car first before giving an accurate quote


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Its not worth it no, very little from a dealer is.

A pro on here will be better to do it, there's a list showing who covers what area. I'd think your looking at 200+ at least for a correction.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I know some folk on here slate the likes of Supagard and Gardx, but in all honesty its not the product at fault its the application, its basically not aimed at people that try to improve on aesthetics month after month for shows etc it is aimed at business men or people that just do not have the time nor the care to really spend any more than necessary on their cars.

You could get various comments from even the pro's on here slating these products but like i said, its the application that is in question but as you well know that is the case with anything you apply, you could go out and buy some nanolex paint sealant at almost 100 quid and apply incorrectly and the 3 years they say it will last is automatically thrown into question, you would probably never buy it again and subsequently slate it, this is what has happened with Supagard etc.

It is better to look at the bigger picture when taking on board negative comments, ie was it applied correctly, was it even applied at all and if you buy from anyone other than an approved source has the product been contaminated in anyway.

Your choice, if it is aesthetics more over than something you can apply and forget about, try something else but if its a lot of mileage to be done and time you dont really have to look after how you would like then maybe go for it but make sure you see them prep and apply correctly.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

phobia said:


> I know some folk on here slate the likes of Supagard and Gardx, *but in all honesty its not the product at fault its the application*, its basically not aimed at people that try to improve on aesthetics month after month for shows etc it is aimed at business men or people that just do not have the time nor the care to really spend any more than necessary on their cars.
> 
> You could get various comments from even the pro's on here slating these products but like i said, its the application that is in question but as you well know that is the case with anything you apply, you could go out and buy some nanolex paint sealant at almost 100 quid and apply incorrectly and the 3 years they say it will last is automatically thrown into question, you would probably never buy it again and subsequently slate it, this is what has happened with Supagard etc.
> 
> ...


agree, but people fall for the 'never polish your car again' rubbish and get ripped off in the process, then again dealers are rip off for alot of things anyway


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok cheers guys - I thought you may say that. The problem is it's the dweeb they'll have applying it, and the fact they probably won't bother to remove any swirls before they apply it so they'll be sealed under the guardx, that's my main worry. I'm sure it's good if done properly but it more than likely won't be! I'd have much more confidence of getting a pro on here to really work some magic on it. Do the high quality was sealants work as well then to protect the paint etc?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

It might be worth having if she could get it done for nowt as part of the deal


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

no they want 350 for it!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

phobia said:


> I know some folk on here slate the likes of Supagard and Gardx, but in all honesty its not the product at fault its the application, its basically not aimed at people that try to improve on aesthetics month after month for shows etc it is aimed at business men or people that just do not have the time nor the care to really spend any more than necessary on their cars.
> 
> You could get various comments from even the pro's on here slating these products but like i said, its the application that is in question but as you well know that is the case with anything you apply, you could go out and buy some nanolex paint sealant at almost 100 quid and apply incorrectly and the 3 years they say it will last is automatically thrown into question, you would probably never buy it again and subsequently slate it, this is what has happened with Supagard etc.
> 
> ...


totally agree with these comments. i use wax guard if requested after full correction. and it does actually help to keep swirls to a minimum. as stated its the application that counts (plus the conditioner that no dealer hands over) on the tin mine says leave until hazed. which in my experience is a few seconds. not near long enough for my liking. i normally leave them to cure and bed down for 24hrs then buff off. regular 3 monthly conditioner washes and it will do minimum of 2 years protection.

the conditioner is a very important part of the process as this adds to the overall protection.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lewis. said:


> Ok cheers guys - I thought you may say that. The problem is it's the dweeb they'll have applying it, *and the fact they probably won't bother to remove any swirls *before they apply it so they'll be sealed under the guardx, that's my main worry. I'm sure it's good if done properly but it more than likely won't be! I'd have much more confidence of getting a pro on here to really work some magic on it. Do the high quality was sealants work as well then to protect the paint etc?


they won't even know what 'swirls' are, 99% of people don't


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> they won't even know what 'swirls' are, 99% of people don't


Know or care !:lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> totally agree with these comments. i use wax guard if requested after full correction. *and it does actually help to keep swirls to a minimum*. as stated its the application that counts (plus the conditioner that no dealer hands over) on the tin mine says leave until hazed. which in my experience is a few seconds. not near long enough for my liking. i normally leave them to cure and bed down for 24hrs then buff off. regular 3 monthly conditioner washes and it will do minimum of 2 years protection.
> 
> the conditioner is a very important part of the process as this adds to the overall protection.


How does it keep swirls down?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Frothey said:


> How does it keep swirls down?


when applied properly to well prepped paint it is like a sort of laminate layer on the paint. works well as a barrier from the elements and with regular waxing over top just adds to the protection.

i used one 2 years ago on an old red saffire and its still red now very little fade has shown up so far. and the swirls arent bad (guy washes his car himself)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

This is the main issue, people are sold the "never clean your car again" line thats probably why they do not supply the after care kit, this kit is imperative to protect the guarantee that comes with the product.

Now as has been said on here by Karl it provides a laminate effect seal and from my meeting with Supagard last week this shield provides around 20 microns of protection, I know sounds too good to be true but they have tested this before and after application and this is the average figure they came up with. I will however test this myself.

My meeting was hopefully a fruitful one and come Wednesday I will be Authorised as Supagards first approved detailer as the main body of their business is in dealerships, they do have 2 other valeters approved but no detailers, this is my understanding, if not then words with the area manager will be had, effectively their PR campaign will now be moving into the older generation of vehicles that while in my possession will have the option of paint correction as will new vehicles alike, now Supagard have acknowledged all my proposals so far, i just hope they keep up their end of the bargain.

As with Karl if clients request Supagard as their preferred sealant then it shall be applied as requested.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

another point to note is that most of these products come with a 3 year guarantee. 

catch is the guarantee stands only if the person applying the product is an authorised person


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

This is true, you can buy the stuff from fleabay at around £20, but no gaurantee, each guarantee is kept at Supagard HQ where they are concerned, they then have the approved dealer stamp, customer details and reg of vehicle, the issue with buying off fleabay is the majority of the kit is stolen, and should anyone buy it you would be in possession of stolen goods, which is not good.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Regardless of whether GuardX works or doesn't, or how well it works, I don't see that it can be worth £350. 
After time and materials, what is the dealer mark-up , 500%+ ?

Steve O.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

GardX is pretty good to be fair, windscreen stuff is ace. As said before it's not usually the product at fault it's the application. Used to apply it for a dealership(yes I done it well covering all panels), It isn't worth £350 though, they pay around £1000 for I think, 6 or 8 cases(can't remember how many, might be 10). Got a couple of the kits in the garage.

Pay a Detailer £350 to detail your car over 1 or 2 days instead, would be much better with a swirl free finish.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

SteveOC said:


> Regardless of whether GuardX works or doesn't, or how well it works, I don't see that it can be worth £350.
> After time and materials, what is the dealer mark-up , 500%+ ?
> 
> Steve O.


dealers have a stupid mark up on it tbh. i dont charge more than sixty to apply my guard system, but that is on top of correction. on its own i would charge 100 due to the time needed to do it right. and its backed by cartecs guarantee, which very very few dealers can offer the guarantee with the service.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree the mark up at dealers is stupid amounts of money, i will be doing the Supagard as low as poss on top of detail prices, again as above on its it will depend on what level is requested as they do bronze, silver and gold but at least the guarantee will be in place.


----------

